# New Poll Shows Trump Down by 3% Nationally



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yeah, thats not what the Corporate Owned Media is saying to everyone.



New Poll: 2016 Race More Narrow Than Reported

_The survey, taken entirely after the Democratic Convention, shows Trump a mere 3 points behind his Democratic presidential rival — despite widespread media reports of Clinton widening the lead she opened with a post-convention bump. In the head to head matchup,* 43 percent of registered voters prefer Trump to be president, 46 percent prefer Hillary Clinton, and 9 percent are undecided*....

Even more promising for Trump, the survey showed the *GOP nominee received a 2 point bump* after his party's convention, up from 41 percent to 43 percent,* while Clinton was actually bumped down a point*, from 47 percent in the most recent poll prior to the DNC to 46 percent Wednesday....

The YouGov poll also shows the vast majority of Republicans and conservatives have rallied behind Donald Trump as the first phase of the general election kicks off.

*Trump earned the support of 88 percent of Republicans and 74 percent of conservatives overall.*_


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2016)

This is what you are going to get every time when you post out of context.

RealClearPolitics Election 2016
*Election 2016* *Clinton* *Trump* *Spread*
RCP Poll Average 46.5 42.0 Clinton +4.5
Favorability Ratings -13.3 -22.6 Clinton +9.3
Betting Odds 75.0 25.0
*4-Way Race* *Johnson* *Stein*
RCP Poll Average 7.4 3.2
*Electoral College* *Clinton* *Trump* *Spread*
RCP Electoral Map 202 154 Clinton +48
No Toss Up States 328 210
*Battlegrounds  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* *Clinton* *Trump* *Spread*
Pennsylvania 46.3 41.3 Clinton +5.0
Michigan 41.0 35.8 Clinton +5.2
Ohio 42.6 41.8 Clinton +0.8
Florida 43.5 43.8 Trump +0.3
Iowa 41.3 40.8 Clinton +0.5
Wisconsin 44.3 38.7 Clinton +5.6
New Hampshire 43.0 39.3 Clinton +3.7


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2016)

So given margin of error a virtual tie.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 3, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Yeah, thats not what the Corporate Owned Media is saying to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, thats not what the Corporate Owned Media is saying to everyone.
> ...



Why don't you post that when your fellow loon Perez cherry picks polls instead of fawning all over them? Hypocrite


----------



## the_human_being (Aug 3, 2016)

That's not bad considering the millions of dollars spent trying to take him out.


----------



## bendog (Aug 3, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> This is what you are going to get every time when you post out of context.
> 
> RealClearPolitics Election 2016
> *Election 2016* *Clinton* *Trump* *Spread*
> ...


I realize Jim lamely started the thread.  I said after the convention I wanted to just see the polls about two weeks from now.  Because, imo, three weeks should allow for any post convention bounce to start working its way out to see where we are going into the first debate. 

But given Trump's disaster week, I'm more interested in seeing polls from this time next week, to see what effect the multiple self-inflicted wounds will do.  I'm not really sure Hillary got much of a "bounce," so much of a "Okay the Comey thing's a disaster, and the Bernie Supporters .... but it could be worse ...."  Rather than a bounce, she may have just stopped the bleeding, and what we may be seeing is an implosion.  And, no, I don't think Trump is capable of stopping his continued verbal incontinence


----------



## bendog (Aug 3, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> That's not bad considering the millions of dollars spent trying to take him out.


Hey, we're only down two scores at the half, and given that our QB's tossed two picks and fumbled another time .... it's really not that bad a game.  LOL

(yes I'm ready for some FOOTBALL)


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 3, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Thanks for admitting this thread is based on a cherry picked poll.


----------



## Zander (Aug 3, 2016)

OMFG!! The Obama/Clinton/DNC media have pronounced Trump DEAD.!! They're celebrating and dancing on his grave. 

Again. 

We are being told : HE CAN'T WIN!!!  He's mentally unstable. He hates babies!!! He drowned a puppy!!  He wants to rape his own daughter!! He hates gold star families!! He's unfit for office!! He hates Muslims!! He hates Mexicans!!! He hates women!! He ass raped a little baby!!!!!!! HE CAN'T WIN!! 

Yawn......I've seen this movie before......


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes this poll is cherry picked just like the left like to cherry pick the poll that shows Clinton up by more than she really is for example the CNN poll that shows her up by 9.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> So given margin of error a virtual tie.


Considering the other polls that have her up by 9 and 7, OK if you want on this one, but also considering the decision states are beyond the MoE for HRC, no.  Comrade Donnie is falling flat on his ass.


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Yeah, thats not what the Corporate Owned Media is saying to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you mean media that actually fact-checks?

how are those unskewed polls and president Romney doing?



RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - General Election: Trump vs. Clinton


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2016)

Zander said:


> OMFG!! The Obama/Clinton/DNC media have pronounced Trump DEAD.!! They're celebrating and dancing on his grave.
> 
> Again.
> 
> ...



you're not being "told" he's mentally unstable.

he is visibly mentally unstable.

it's his words. you can justify hating the country enough to vote for him any way your little hate-filled wingnut heart wants to.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 3, 2016)

Clinton is up 4.5 in the poll averages, which is a 5.4 pt swing to her from where Trump peaked during the conventions.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 3, 2016)

So apparently Jake and Jillian really think that CNN poll is accurate and Hillary really has a 9 point lead. If that is the case we need a LMAO rating for that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> So apparently Jake and Jillian really think that CNN poll is accurate and Hillary really has a 9 point lead. If that is the case we need a LMAO rating for that.


The polls that count are the swing states, and Trump is doing badly.  His chances today in RCP is 75 to 25.  If were in the ER, where he is politically, I would call for clergy.


----------



## cereal_killer (Aug 3, 2016)

These polls are bunk. Trump is in the LEAD nationally.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 3, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > So apparently Jake and Jillian really think that CNN poll is accurate and Hillary really has a 9 point lead. If that is the case we need a LMAO rating for that.
> ...


If you look at the states RCP list as swing states Pennsylvania is the only one that has anything close to up to date poll numbers the rest are from mid July.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2016)

You are a great guy, but I now see, c_k, that you are an agitator for the Board.

No, Trump is not in the lead.

We have the latest polls on the swing states.  If someone has a newer poll, please post it.

By the by: the RNC convention was just boring.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

cereal_killer said:


> These polls are bunk. Trump is in the LEAD nationally.


Delusional, you are.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 3, 2016)

Three percent is amazing seeing how every establishment in the world is dumping on him.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Aug 3, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Yeah, thats not what the Corporate Owned Media is saying to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you noticed repub-lie-tards try some way far out off the way right wing pollster to try and say,  "oh look trump not doing so bad ... but when you go to realclearpolitics who list all the pollsters in the country and on the average they all said that hillary is up by 8 points or more  ... even rasmussin has her up by 8 points


----------



## cereal_killer (Aug 3, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are a great guy, but I now see, c_k, that you are an agitator for the Board.
> 
> No, Trump is not in the lead.
> 
> ...


I'm not an agitator, I'm just pointing out all the polls are bunk and have been all year. If Trump is only down by 3-6 points in all these "polls" that means he's ahead and will win in a landslide.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Aug 3, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> So given margin of error a virtual tie.


in your dreams maybe ... but we are dealing in reality here ...  not only is trumps not doing well he's doing badly in the polling ... he now started throwing out babies who cry at his rallies ... and you think he's at a tie ... now thats the funniest thing i've heard in the last couple of days


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2016)

billyerock1991 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > So given margin of error a virtual tie.
> ...



Meh.....run along now, I have zero interest in your ramblings


----------



## billyerock1991 (Aug 3, 2016)

Zander said:


> OMFG!! The Obama/Clinton/DNC media have pronounced Trump DEAD.!! They're celebrating and dancing on his grave.
> 
> Again.
> 
> ...


glad to see you know who trump is...


----------



## Meathead (Aug 3, 2016)

billyerock1991 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > So given margin of error a virtual tie.
> ...


Here Billy boy:

Economist/YouGov 7/30 - 8/1 933 RV 4.1 46 43 Clinton +3
LA Times/USC 7/27 - 8/2 2188 LV -- 44 45 Trump +1


----------



## billyerock1991 (Aug 3, 2016)

cereal_killer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are a great guy, but I now see, c_k, that you are an agitator for the Board.
> ...


like I've said not living in the real world ...


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 3, 2016)

The most recent Rasmussen poll on RCP which was done 7-26- 7-27 during the heart of the Democratic convention showed Hillary up by 1 not 8.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 3, 2016)

Zander said:


> OMFG!! The Obama/Clinton/DNC media have pronounced Trump DEAD.!! They're celebrating and dancing on his grave.
> 
> Again.
> 
> ...



I think I would want to know what the "baby" was wearing before passing judgement.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Aug 3, 2016)

Meathead said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


like i said you find some far out of the way pollster this ones is in the United kingdom and you want Us to take it serious ???? BWA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH one screw up person you are


----------



## Meathead (Aug 3, 2016)

billyerock1991 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > ]Here Billy boy:
> ...


Sure, we all know the Economist and the LA Times are right-wing Trump supporters.

God you're a loser!


----------



## billyerock1991 (Aug 3, 2016)

Meathead said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


you do realize that the LA times doesn't seem to have their polling there now, wonder why that is ??? they did show ya how ever  all of the republicans in the congress who are jumping ship and voting for hillary ... that must sting a bit HUH!!! why don't you try realclearpolitics they'll set you streight  ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Aug 3, 2016)

Meathead said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


did you even look at the la times ???  its not there ... your source was, how you say, all dried up BWA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Meathead (Aug 3, 2016)

billyerock1991 said:


> you do realize that the LA times doesn't seem to have their polling there now, wonder why that is ??? they did show ya how ever  all of the republicans in the congress who are jumping ship and voting for hillary ... that must sting a bit HUH!!! why don't you try realclearpolitics they'll set you streight  ...


That was "streight" out of RCP asshole.

God you're an idiot!


----------



## billyerock1991 (Aug 3, 2016)

Meathead said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


and your a dumb fuck but what can I say... you can't fix a dumb fuck


----------



## billyerock1991 (Aug 3, 2016)

Meathead said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > you do realize that the LA times doesn't seem to have their polling there now, wonder why that is ??? they did show ya how ever  all of the republicans in the congress who are jumping ship and voting for hillary ... that must sting a bit HUH!!! why don't you try realclearpolitics they'll set you streight  ...
> ...


its not there dumb fuck try again


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 3, 2016)

That's the Economist/YouGov poll of 7/31 to 8/1, but the Economist/YouGov poll of 7/23 to 7/24 showed Clinton up by 5 points, suggesting the bounce Clinton got from the Convention is ebbing.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Aug 3, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Yes this poll is cherry picked just like the left like to cherry pick the poll that shows Clinton up by more than she really is for example the CNN poll that shows her up by 9.


and the rasmussic poll has her up by 8 so what your point


----------



## billyerock1991 (Aug 3, 2016)

cereal_killer said:


> These polls are bunk. Trump is in the LEAD nationally.


bless your loyal little sweet heart ... you keep believing that ... if it makes you feel all warm and fuzzy


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 3, 2016)

billyerock1991 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Yes this poll is cherry picked just like the left like to cherry pick the poll that shows Clinton up by more than she really is for example the CNN poll that shows her up by 9.
> ...


The point is she's not up by 8 I know it you know it but feel free to continue to deny it I no longer try and convince blind partisans of anything. If your response is to be some claim about me being a blind Trump supporter I have not been a Trump backer at anytime ask any true Trump supporter for confirmation of this.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 3, 2016)

Not good news for the Hildabeast when she only gets a 3 point bump from a convention.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 3, 2016)

Trump raised $80 million in July overv$12million more than the bitch and unlike the bitch hasn't spent anything on ads...Can you subversives say October Surprise


----------



## billyerock1991 (Aug 3, 2016)

whitehall said:


> Not good news for the Hildabeast when she only gets a 3 point bump from a convention.


seems you're in the world of fantasy


----------



## billyerock1991 (Aug 3, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Trump raised $80 million in July overv$12million more than the bitch and unlike the bitch hasn't spent anything on ads...Can you subversives say October Surprise


is that when trump drops out and takes the money !!!  surprise  !!!! he's know for that sort of thing


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 3, 2016)

billyerock1991 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Trump raised $80 million in July overv$12million more than the bitch and unlike the bitch hasn't spent anything on ads...Can you subversives say October Surprise
> ...


Your thinking Blow Job and the Beasty


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2016)

Taking in all the polls, looks bad for Trump.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

whitehall said:


> Not good news for the Hildabeast when she only gets a 3 point bump from a convention.


You can come to that conclusion if you look at only one poll.  Good thing we have many to look at.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Trump raised $80 million in July overv$12million more than the bitch and unlike the bitch hasn't spent anything on ads...Can you subversives say October Surprise


Clinton raised $90 million in July and most of her spending has been on future ad buys.  She's buying up all the ad time in October through the election.


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 3, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> So given margin of error a virtual tie.


Margin of error can be as large as 5 points so all the polls are screaming virtual tie.  Its a bunch of be that is needed to say who is winning.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > So given margin of error a virtual tie.
> ...


There are literally zero current national polls with a MOE of 5.  It is quite a stretch thinking every poll is off in favor of Trump as well, wishful thinking on your part.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Trump raised $80 million in July overv$12million more than the bitch and unlike the bitch hasn't spent anything on ads...Can you subversives say October Surprise



I thought Trump was going to self fund.  Remember when you believed that shit?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

bendog said:


> I realize Jim lamely started the thread.







bendog said:


> But given Trump's disaster week,



Yeah, like the many disasters of the medias making and that exist entirely within the Washington DC Echo Chamber.



bendog said:


> Rather than a bounce, she may have just stopped the bleeding, and what we may be seeing is an implosion.  And, no, I don't think Trump is capable of stopping his continued verbal incontinence




He hasnt misspoken; the media will crucify him no matter what he says, and the Democrats will crow like it was the biggest gaffe since 57 states..


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 3, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> So given margin of error a virtual tie.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 3, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



And you claim to objectively criticize both left and right?


----------



## cereal_killer (Aug 3, 2016)

billyerock1991 said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > These polls are bunk. Trump is in the LEAD nationally.
> ...


Here's how your silly polls work or should I say don't work. Polls had Huelskamp 9  points ahead, he LOST by 12.....that's a TWENTY ONE point miss   

The polls are bunk and they've been bunk..period..end of story...fade to black...the end.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2016)

cereal_killer said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



I think what's funny is pointing out the exceptions to when polls don't call it right. 

Here's a fun fact.  Fox News poll has Clinton up by 10.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

cereal_killer said:


> Here's how your silly polls work or should I say don't work. Polls had Huelskamp 9  points ahead, he LOST by 12.....that's a TWENTY ONE point miss
> 
> The polls are bunk and they've been bunk..period..end of story...fade to black...the end.


The public is 70%+ saying that the country is on the wrong track.

The public supposedly favors Obama by 54%, while he promotes the highly unfavorable (80% against) TPP treaty.

They also find Hillary to be untrustworthy, so when she says she no longer like TPP, even though her mentor she emulates is pushing it, do people believe that she genuinely does not like it, or do they think that Tim Kaine and other Democrat liaisons with the international corporate community are telling the truth that Hillary is only saying this till she gets elected?

The public wants to keep the gun rights, but Hillary is going to reduce them.

The public wants to keep taxes lower, but Hillary will raise them.

The public sees/hears Hillary lie every week, another big lie, some so big even the Washington Post (Hate Trump Central) gave her 4 Pinochios.

And yet despite all that, we are supposed to believe that Hillary is leading Trump by 12% or more?

roflmao, these are polls intended to encourage Democrats to not lose faith, and that is about all it is.


----------



## SuperDemocrat (Aug 3, 2016)

Do you realize that this puts Trump within the margin of error?


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 3, 2016)

*Polling Data*
*Poll* *Date* *Sample* *MoE* *Clinton (D)* *Trump (R)* *Spread*
RCP Average 7/25 - 8/2 -- -- 46.8 41.7 Clinton +5.1
FOX News 7/31 - 8/2 1022 RV 3.0 49 39 Clinton +10
Economist/YouGov 7/30 - 8/1 933 RV 4.1 46 43 Clinton +3
LA Times/USC 7/27 - 8/2 2188 LV -- 44 45 Trump +1
CBS News 7/29 - 7/31 1131 RV 3.0 47 41 Clinton +6
CNN/ORC 7/29 - 7/31 894 RV 3.5 52 43 Clinton +9
PPP (D) 7/29 - 7/30 1276 LV 2.7 50 45 Clinton +5
NBC News/SM 7/25 - 7/31 12742 RV 1.2 50 42 Clinton +8
Reuters/Ipsos 7/25 - 7/29 1050 LV 3.5 40 35 Clinton +5
Rasmussen Reports 7/26 - 7/27 1000 LV 3.0 43 42 Clinton +1

RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - General Election: Trump vs. Clinton

*5.1 and still increasing.*


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> *Polling Data*
> *Poll* *Date* *Sample* *MoE* *Clinton (D)* *Trump (R)* *Spread*
> RCP Average 7/25 - 8/2 -- -- 46.8 41.7 Clinton +5.1
> FOX News 7/31 - 8/2 1022 RV 3.0 49 39 Clinton +10
> ...


I thought you libtards hated FOX, but its a great news source now that the neocons there are flaming Trump, lololol


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Trump raised $80 million in July overv$12million more than the bitch and unlike the bitch hasn't spent anything on ads...Can you subversives say October Surprise
> ...



*Hillary Clinton Raised $63 Million in July -...*
blogs.wsj.com/.../*hillary*-clinton-*raised*-63-
Aug 01, 2016 · *Hillary* Clinton *raised* $63 *million* for her campaign *in July*, ... *Hillary* Clinton *raised* $63 *million* for...


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2016)

It is obvious that Trump has Crooked Hillary and this jackass Obama scared to death.  You can tell by their rhetoric of hate we have heard out of those shitheads lately. 

He is a populist, not an establishment Republican.  The filthy ass Liberal media doesn't know how to deal with that or how to poll it.  

Trump is pulling a large amount of working class Whites that may have voted Democrats in the past.  He stands a great chance of winning in several traditional Democrat Blue states.  A lot of Bernie supporters aren't going to vote for Crooked Hillary.  The Negroes will vote a high percentage for Crooked Hillary because she promises them a bigger welfare check but they won't turn out in the same numbers as they did for President Shit for Brains.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Clinton campaign outraised Trump campaign in July


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Includes what she also raised for the DNC, Trump was all for his campaign...LOLOL!


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

SuperDemocrat said:


> Do you realize that this puts Trump within the margin of error?


Realization requires intellect.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


Take a guess why, genius.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Clinton campaign outraised Trump campaign in July
> ...


You actually axing a libtard to think?

How unfair!

/sarc


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


I knew math was hard for Republicans, didn't know reading was as well.

Donald Trump's campaign announced it Wednesday that it had raised $80 million, including funds raised for the Republican party.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Because she's the stronger candidate.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



And how much did he raise for the Republicans, if what you say is true?


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


It is straight from the article and many others, it isn't what I'm saying. How is it broken down? I have no idea. Find the FEC filings.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 3, 2016)

Oh, I do think THIS is worthwhile when discussing FOX poll, And I'd wager the NON FOX polls are even WORSE as far as demographics go!!!


*Fox News Poll (T: 39% / H: 49%)*
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/interactive/2016/08/03/fox-news-poll-aug-3-2016/ ^ | 8/3/16 | Fox News
See internals on link. 434 Democrats vs 370 Republicans. Trump has on led in this poll once and that was in January. The eye opener is how many are satisfied with how things are going in the country (44% vs 55% unsatisfied). Most polls show that number in teh low to mid 30's.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Well we KNOW, thanks to YOUR link of $90 million and MY link to $68 million that she raised $22 million for the DNC...I seriously DOUBT very much, with all the SHIT the Establishment Republicans have been doing to Trump, that the amount raised for them is anywhere near that $22 million... but that's just using LOGIC, something sorely missing here!


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Yeah, thats not what the Corporate Owned Media is saying to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep.....does anyone think that any republican other than Trump could win this thing.........we will see who is in office in November......maybe hilary will actually come out of hiding before that day....it is sure that the media will keep hiding her and not covering her.....


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Guess who supports Shillary, moron?
Unless, of course, you're one of THEM.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 3, 2016)

Latest Fox News Clinton ahead by 10 points. This is funny when Trump is ahead..... Trump supporters are so happy no questions ask...... Now that he is behind........ Total Meltdown.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Because she's the stronger candidate.


"Arf! Arf! Arf!"


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Her support is mostly minorities and educated whites.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Her support is mostly minorities and educated whites.


Horse shit.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Her support is mostly minorities and educated whites.
> ...


Trump's base is mostly white people who didn't graduate college. Sorry, not really, but it is the truth.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Minorities = Welfare and Food Stamp recipients kept there by Trespassers, Business Visas and Off-Shoring
Educated whites = Trustifarians and businesses that hunger for...(see above definition of minorities)

Anything else, Ace?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Let's not point out the 3 million Business Visas who have replaced non-Indians with advanced degrees.
Your truth is pure bullshit.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I see you are a typical Trump voter, racist to the core.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


You mean the visas that Trump himself gets?

And what the fuck does that have to do with who is voting for whom? I don't think there are any crosstabs for those who had their position replaced by an H1B.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



You are denying that 99% of Business Visas are from India?
All The Chinese, Japanese, British, Germans, French Business Visas were sent home in the early 2000s and replaced by Indians.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


I see you are a typical idiot libtard repeating shit you do not understand.

You fucking Nazi.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


Trump got 200 visas for a SUMMER job, retard.
AND I have been following Trump for over 10 years and he's been complaining about the abuse of Business Visas for that period of time.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


Yes, they weren't BRAIN WASHED by pinko/commie/socialist/DemoRAT professors..... over90% of all college professors are ONE or MORE of the above!

*96 Percent of Ivy League Professors are Democrats*
patriotnewsdaily.com/96-percent-ivy-league/
May 4, 2015 - Nationally, two-thirds of _college professors_ identify as liberal. ..... Not only are our own students learning this _Socialist_/_Communist_ Crap but _all_ ..... I'm sure _over 90_% of _ALL professors_ are Liberal, _Democrats_ it is disgusting


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Minorities = Welfare and Food Stamp recipients kept there by Trespassers, Business Visas and Off-Shoring
> Educated whites = Trustifarians and businesses that hunger for...(see above definition of minorities)
> 
> Anything else, Ace?



You nailed it, exactly, but the libtards call that racism because they are stupid beyond belief.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


Moron...You think the Americans who lost their careers love the Establishment of either party?


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


What are you talking about? We go from debating voter demographics and now you're going on about H1B's.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Moron...You think the Americans who lost their careers love the Establishment of either party?


He thinks we should all just quietly starve to death in the corner of our basement like he would.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> What are you talking about? We go from debating voter demographics and now you're going on about H1B's.


Most H1-Bs are minorities, jack ass.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Whatever you say you racist piece of shit.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Demographics are determined by HUMAN BEINGS, fucktard.
HUMAN BEINGS who have experiences in their lives, fucktard.
You're probably one of those Rushbots who rolls human beings into meaningless rows and columns while you laugh all the way to the bank.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Whatever you day you racist piece of shit.


Can you put that into English, dumb fucking Nazi?


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > What are you talking about? We go from debating voter demographics and now you're going on about H1B's.
> ...


I never said they weren't, moron.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Once again you are denying the reality that the most compliant, desperate people are earth are brought in by Wall Street CEOs to slave away for shit money.
You really are lost.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Most H1-Bs are minorities, jack ass.
> ...


You were whining about how the topic changed in your feeble Nazi brain, jack ass.

_"We go from debating voter demographics and now you're going on about H1B's."_


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Once again you are denying the reality that the most compliant, desperate people are earth are brought in by Wall Street CEOs to slave away for shit money.
> You really are lost.


Or just abysmally stupid, even for a Nazi.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

We  need to lighten this thread up some!


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

I hate conversing with "sound bite" morons.
Fucking sheep.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> I hate conversing with "sound bite" morons.
> Fucking sheep.


IT's like wading through mud, smelly skanky mud.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 3, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> So given margin of error a virtual tie.


In my entire office everyone except one guy now agrees trumps a joke. My dad sees it and my brother and my boating buddies and poker buddies.

Trump has lost a lot of support I'm just being honest.

That bad feeling us liberals had in between the two conventions is gone.


We still got to get out the vote but the white house Senate and Scotus is all ours.

Just like bush 2 we're going to get 2 Scotus picks. I say 2 young anti gun pro gay pro abortion female black athiest and muslim judges


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I hate conversing with "sound bite" morons.
> ...


You just know this Ace moron is Googling feverishly to try and deny what's going on.
I'm expecting La Raza Links any moment.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


When the fuck did Republicans become so whiny? For decades you guys were all about picking yourself up by your bootstraps. Suddenly you're worried about people not being able to get by.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 3, 2016)

Zander said:


> OMFG!! The Obama/Clinton/DNC media have pronounced Trump DEAD.!! They're celebrating and dancing on his grave.
> 
> Again.
> 
> ...


You forgot he dodged the draft


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > So given margin of error a virtual tie.
> ...


Funny, in my office it's EXACTLY the opposite and the one person who "hates" Trump isn't going to vote.
And I'm in NY.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Well have this one loaded when he does come back then.

Is There a STEM Worker Shortage?

_While employers argue that there are not enough workers with technical skills, most prior research has found little evidence that such workers are in short supply. This report uses the latest Census Bureau data available to examine the science, technology, engineering, and math (STEM) fields. Consistent with other research, the findings show that the country has more than twice as many workers with STEM degrees as there are STEM jobs. Also consistent with other research, we find only modest levels of wage growth for such workers for more than a decade. Both employment and wage data indicate there is no shortage of STEM workers in the United States.
_

_Using the most common definition of STEM jobs, total STEM employment in 2012 was 5.3 million workers (immigrant and native), but there are 12.1 million STEM degree holders (immigrant and native).
_
_Only one-third of native-born Americans with an undergraduate STEM degree holding a job actually work in a STEM occupation. 
_
_There are more than five million native-born Americans with STEM undergraduate degrees working in non-STEM occupations: 1.5 million with engineering degrees, half a million with technology degrees, 400,000 with math degrees, and 2.6 million with science degrees. 
_
_An additional 1.2 million natives with STEM degrees are not working — unemployed or out of the labor force in 2012.
_
_Despite the economic downturn, Census Bureau data show that, between 2007 and 2012, about 700,000 new immigrants who have STEM degrees were allowed to settle in the country, yet at the same time, total STEM employment grew by only about 500,000. 
_
_Of these new immigrants with STEM degrees, only a little more than a third took a STEM job and about the same share took a non-STEM job. The rest were not working in 2012. 
_
_Overall, less than half of immigrants with STEM degrees work in STEM jobs. In particular, just 23 percent of all immigrants with engineering degrees work as engineers. 
_
_In total, 1.6 million immigrants with STEM degrees worked outside of a STEM field and 563,000 were not working. 
_
_The supply of STEM workers is not just limited to those with STEM degrees. Nearly one-third of the nation's STEM workers do not have an undergraduate STEM degree. 
_
_Wage trends are one of the best measures of labor demand. If STEM workers are in short supply, wages should be increasing rapidly. But wage data from multiple sources show little growth over the last 12 years. 
_
_Real hourly wages (adjusted for inflation) grew on average just 0.7 percent a year from 2000 to 2012 for STEM workers, and annual wages grew even less — 0.4 percent a year. Wage growth is very modest for most subcategories of engineers and technology workers._


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> I hate conversing with "sound bite" morons.
> Fucking sheep.


I hate conversing with inbreds. They don't have functioning brains.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 3, 2016)

Trump meets with Gold Star families amid controversy


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


I'm not a Republican...I fucking HATE Republicans.
I'm not a Democrat...I fucking HATE Democrats.
I'm an American and a HUMAN BEING and I research the facts BEHIND the sound bites.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I hate conversing with "sound bite" morons.
> ...



And thus far you have failed to prove anything I posted is anything other than true.
Because you can't.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Lol, SeelyBooBoo is a concern trollin'


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I hate conversing with "sound bite" morons.
> ...


Come to think of it, you post ad hominems bereft of facts.
Post a FACT once in a while.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Damn, I love her!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yeah, I bet she can hold a good conversation.


----------



## Zander (Aug 3, 2016)

Here's Nate Silver, boy genius,  about Trump.......


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Ace as in AceHole?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


Republicans seem schizophrenic. 8 years ago they said the blue collars who lost their jobs need to go back to school or start their own business'. Today Republicans have flip flopped. Now they say they want to tariff and bring jobs back. 

But what we will find is we will give corporations tax breaks so essentially they pay no taxes.

And those jobs won't pay more than $15. Be honest guys.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I haven't come across one person in my office who supports Trump. Out of the people I know who do support Trump, zero to them have a Bachelors Degree.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


Lol, I see his posts and think 'Assrotstink'.

German names have that hard consonant thing going all the time.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Of course not...you probably work with a bunch of elitist snobs who rely on cheap labor.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> I haven't come across one person in my office who supports Trump. Out of the people I know who do support Trump, zero to them have a Bachelors Degree.


Yeah, sure.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I have a Master's Degree and Bill Gates fucked me up the ass.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Of course not...you probably work with a bunch of elitist snobs who rely on cheap labor.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> I have a Master's Degree and Bill Gates fucked me up the ass.


Gates made his billions ass fucking a whole bunch of people.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Incorrect. I work in a very diverse office with salaries ranging from about $30-140k a year. Not one Trump supporter, at least publicly.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Incorrect. I work in a very diverse office with salaries ranging from about $30-140k a year. Not one Trump supporter, at least publicly.


I doubt anyone is buying your horse shit, Assrotstink.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Did he use lube or was it like throwing a hot dog down a hallway?


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Incorrect. I work in a very diverse office with salaries ranging from about $30-140k a year. Not one Trump supporter, at least publicly.
> ...


I don't give a shit what you think you bastard guy.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


Keyword publicly.
It's nice that you consider the janitors and secretaries as co-workers.
I presume you make closer to 140K.
Can you imagine what would happen to the janitors and secretaries if they admitted to the snobs that they were going to vote for Trump?
What kind of a chump are you?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Incorrect. I work in a very diverse office with salaries ranging from about $30-140k a year. Not one Trump supporter, at least publicly.


"I worked in  about 50 different offices with over 100 PHDs in each and every one of them said prophetically that they could not wait to vote for Trump because he is such a great man, another George Mother Fucking Washington."


lol, you are such a fucking liar, Rotstink.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> I don't give a shit what you think you bastard guy.


Sour grapes, Nazi.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I'm impressed with the people in my office. Only 1 Republican conservative in my office. Nice guy but so brainwashed by rush and fox.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


More like a roasted crowbar.
After all, all non-Indians are stupid; Gates says it every chance he gets.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


At least JB thinks!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Keyword publicly.
> It's nice that you consider the janitors and secretaries as co-workers.
> I presume you make closer to 140K.
> Can you imagine what would happen to the janitors and secretaries if they admitted to the snobs that they were going to vote for Trump?
> What kind of a chump are you?


A DumbBluntChump?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Rush and Fox...feh!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> After all, all non-Indians are stupid; Gates says it every chance he gets.


Except for Gates himself and his fellow owners of course.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Well the janitors are immigrants and the secretaries are millenials so I'd be floored if any are voting for Trump.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Rush and Fox...feh!


Tools of the Neocon Network.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Well the janitors are immigrants and the secretaries are millenials so I'd be floored if any are voting for Trump.


Lol, more internet bullshit, Rotstinky?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> At least JB thinks!



Well, I think I think, therefore I am!


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I work with India every day. Let's say I don't agree with Gates.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rush and Fox...feh!
> ...


ROFLMAO

Now Shillian thinks that Neocons running FOX Snooze is funny.

Good Gawd gal, grow a brain or steal one!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> I work with India every day. Let's say I don't agree with Gates.


Damn, you do have a lot of employees!

roflmao


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


If everyone in my office said they were voting trump I just wouldn't admit it. Imagine having to defend hillary with everyone screaming Benghazi at you.

Do you think trump will win NY? Bloomberg says no


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > I work with India every day. Let's say I don't agree with Gates.
> ...


I never said they report to me.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


Me too!
Are they Immigrants or Trespassers?
Immigrants I don't mind.
Business Visas and Trespassers I mind.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


These people are all in India and most of their work is India based, very little offshoring involved. They are all very nice people but they don't like taking direction from non-Indians. I also have a difficult time understanding them after 5 years of working with them, except for the women.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


I agree we should import all the smart Indian programmers and doctors we can. When it comes to talent we shouldn't descriminate just to protect American programmers. Yes it brings wages down but doesn't it help take Indians out of poverty?

I feel conflicted in this. As a liberal I care about poor people but I must admit I care about poor Americans more than I do poor foreigners


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


"3% of Americans want Bloomberg to run for President"...Bloomberg?
Bloomberg's ego makes Trump look like an autistic girl scout; Bloom is pure scum.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


I agree with most of your statement, BUT...are they doing the IT work for your office?
If so, THAT IS Off-shoring.
Indians are amazingly racist.
By the way, when they say "Yes, yes", it means, "I heard you, I know what you meant, you're a non-Indian asshole."
When they say "Yes, yes, yes", it means, "I heard you, I know what you meant, good idea."


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Find me a smart Indian programmer willing to accept the shit money and working conditions Business Visas experience.
I'll wait.
Doctors?  Yeah, all of a sudden the only competent physicians on Earth come from India...I'll pass on that one.
Fucking globalists.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


No one minds globalization until it hurts them.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I've always minded globalization because it's ALWAYS hurt people.
I am anti-Human Abuse.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


No, they are mostly recruiters and recruitment support filling positions in India. Most of the positions are in support of the client's business in India. And they say, "sure, sure" when they are asked to do something and they have no intention of doing it.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 3, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


The problem with doctors is that we aren't producing enough of them here so we have to import them from somewhere. I've come across some good Indian doctors and some bad ones as well. Same with Americans as well.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



ProHealth in NY wants Indians because they come cheaper.
Then the CEO of ProHealth and other companies complain to Congress that only the Indians can save us.
According to Bill Gates, only India and Africa can save the world...I'm not kidding.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 3, 2016)

cereal_killer said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



The exceptions to the rule do not delegitimize the rules.


----------



## Fang (Aug 3, 2016)

I predict Hillary loses her post debate bounce and Trump's bad week is forgotten in 1 to 2 weeks. Hillary will come out of Labor Day weekend with a 3 point average lead. Then it will be on for real. As for the OP, as of right now it's flawed and a complete outlier.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 4, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I don't think bill gates wants to hurt America I think he wants to help the rest of the world. A part of me agrees and a part of me doesn't want Americans hurt helping the rest of the world.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 4, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Yeah, thats not what the Corporate Owned Media is saying to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny because I just heard hillary is up ten points on trump.

It was a fox news poll!

Those polls are off by 2 points so it's probably 12 points.


----------



## Flash (Aug 4, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> [Q
> 
> Because she's the stronger candidate.



How can somebody with her blatant record of dishonesty, corruption and incompetency be considered a strong candidate by anyone?  Are voters really that stupid?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 4, 2016)

Flash said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...


Because if you were this critical about republicans you'd realize they are worse.

PS. Fox poll showing trump down ten was taken before trumps very bad week. It's probably worse


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 4, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


Bill Gates is a back stabbing, sociopathic scumbag.
I've been following the POS since 1995.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 4, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I know your feelings about him and I usually agree with you but I bet you he isn't as evil as you think.  He's probably a globalist but not to hurt Americans.  His goal is probably to bring up the rest of the world.  The 3rd world.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 4, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Yeah, thats not what the Corporate Owned Media is saying to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to a new Fox News poll, 77 percent of voters knew of the harsh words exchanged between Trump and the Khans, nearly 7 in 10 of those who have heard about the controversy think Trump stepped over the line.  

Republicans are split.  40% say his criticism of the Khans was “in bounds,” while 41 consider his reaction “out of bounds.” Not surprisingly, 93% of Democrats said Trump’s comments were out of bounds; 63 percent of independent voters agreed.

According to a Morning Consult poll, Trump would be better off letting the issue go. 34% of registered voters say Trump’s dispute with the Khans has made them _less_ likely to vote for him.

Only 14% of GOP reports being less likely to vote for Trump because of his criticism of the Khans. 49% are unmoved by it, and 28 percent are actually _more _likely to vote for Trump now. Independents are split, with 31 percent who say they’re less likely to vote for Trump, and 45 percent who say it doesn’t affect their vote. 

Trump should probably quit talking about making sacrifices. A 51% majority of registered voters agree with the Khans that Trump has “sacrificed nothing and no one” in defense of the U.S., including 30% of GOP voters and nearly 1/2 independents.

And I heard this morning that this was taken before this week.  This week has been HORRIBLE for Trump.  He's done.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 4, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Nope...Gates is a scumbag, pure and simple.
He works his talentless Indians to death and they produce shit.
He also wants a deluge of Attorneys and Accountants from India.
After all, all non-Indians are lazy and uneducated.
I advise you to watch any interview with the scumbag.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 4, 2016)

lol, MSNBC is putting up the Foxnews poll, Clinton ahead by 10 pts, about every 5 minutes.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Yeah, thats not what the Corporate Owned Media is saying to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot the "1" in "13%"


----------



## auditor0007 (Aug 4, 2016)

Zander said:


> OMFG!! The Obama/Clinton/DNC media have pronounced Trump DEAD.!! They're celebrating and dancing on his grave.
> 
> Again.
> 
> ...



Nothing is over until voting day, but here is the simple fact.  If the Democratic machine gets voters to the polls, Hillary wins by at least 10 points.  What Republicans must seriously worry about is that Hillary wins by 20 points or more and with it the Dems take back the Senate and possibly even the House. Trump may single-handedly destroy the Republican Party.


----------



## Zander (Aug 4, 2016)

auditor0007 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG!! The Obama/Clinton/DNC media have pronounced Trump DEAD.!! They're celebrating and dancing on his grave.
> ...


Why would I or any normal person worry about that?  You have one vote. Cast it. Then get on with your life.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

